# Glasses for old eyes



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

I've been wearing safety glass cheaters (sunglasses with a diopter down low) for years. I've even sprung for similar models from Dual and Tifosi, but don't find the quality to be any better than these for $10. Elvex Sonoma RX-350 Bifocal Safety Glasses with Brown Lens

The magnification insert is set low enough to not be noticeable while riding, but allows me to see my garmin or iphone if needed.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

good find. I usually find safety glasses to be just as good as the more expensive branded bike glasses. How do they do on fogging up?


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

No better or worse than any others. Generally, they only fog when I stop.....


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Double duty - not just for riding! Wearing them here while playing guitar and singing (I'm the guy with the white strat) at the Fair Hill Mtn Bike Jamboree last fall.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Sinker said:


> I've been wearing safety glass cheaters (sunglasses with a diopter down low) for years. I've even sprung for similar models from Dual and Tifosi, but don't find the quality to be any better than these for $10. Elvex Sonoma RX-350 Bifocal Safety Glasses with Brown Lens
> 
> The magnification insert is set low enough to not be noticeable while riding, but allows me to see my garmin or iphone if needed.


Well, those seem to be ok. No VLT numbers or UV numbers. So, all you need is some anti fog. Look around in the tri section of your sports related stores. I use the TYR stuff and it works in most conditions for keeping the lenses clear.

I have a pair of Rudy Project Rydons for 5 yrs now. I normally use the ImpactX photochromic clears. Around here, things go dark, light, dark a lot. So, I need to see in all conditions. You can hit the ImpactX lens with a hammer an it won't break. Now, I paid $150 for my Rudys, and I have additional lenses now. One set is a progressive lens similar to those bifocals.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Dual Eyewear Sunglasses and Bifocal Sunglasses - Official Site


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

I really like light yellow lenses. They feel comfortable in sun, yet work indoors or in the dark. Great for shooting & flying too. I wear them over contact lenses.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BH...es+bifocal&dpPl=1&dpID=31Mu-WVoq0L&ref=plSrch
The cheater comes in different diopters. I think this is what I am using.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Sinker said:


> I've been wearing safety glass cheaters (sunglasses with a diopter down low) for years. I've even sprung for similar models from Dual and Tifosi, but don't find the quality to be any better than these for $10. Elvex Sonoma RX-350 Bifocal Safety Glasses with Brown Lens
> 
> The magnification insert is set low enough to not be noticeable while riding, but allows me to see my garmin or iphone if needed.


I ordered these based on your post, and received them promptly. They seem to be as advertised. I'll be wearing them on the trail this afternoon, so we'll see. If nothing else, they'll be good driving sunglasses. If they hold up, I'll probably also buy a pair with the clear lens. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

Ladmo said:


> I ordered these based on your post, and received them promptly. They seem to be as advertised. I'll be wearing them on the trail this afternoon, so we'll see. If nothing else, they'll be good driving sunglasses. If they hold up, I'll probably also buy a pair with the clear lens. Thanks for the tip.


Cool! Hope they work out for you.


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

DennisF said:


> I really like light yellow lenses. They feel comfortable in sun, yet work indoors or in the dark. Great for shooting & flying too. I wear them over contact lenses.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00BH...es+bifocal&dpPl=1&dpID=31Mu-WVoq0L&ref=plSrch
> The cheater comes in different diopters. I think this is what I am using.


Another good find!


----------



## Sinker (Feb 3, 2007)

SteveF said:


> Dual Eyewear Sunglasses and Bifocal Sunglasses - Official Site


I tried a pair, but didn't find them to be any better than the inexpensive safety glasses.

I will admit that Dual has better-looking styles.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I've recently gone back to progressive RX glasses after wearing contacts (including bifocal contacts) for 40 years, but I've just been wearing my regular frames. I need something more protective so will be ordering some RX riding glasses soon. Can't decide whether to get Transitions lenses or get interchangeable lenses.

I'm also a little worried about the "fish bowl" effect that a RX prescription lens will have (my RX is -3.00 which is in the doable range for Rudy Project, WileX and Oakley) but I know that I'll have some adaptation time. 

I'm an OD so I know what to expect from a clinical perspective, but not from personal experience. Anyone have good/bad experiences with wrap around styles in mod to higher prescriptions?


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

Don't know if this will help, but I have had good results with these from my optometrist. They are Division brand. Not really full wrap. I had been wearing progressive bifocals but when riding at night, the focus point was often not where the light was pointing so i was never in focus. My Dr. suggested that I go with single vision for distance. My Rx is about 2.75. The difference was amazing. I got transitions so I can start a afternoon ride and finish in the dark. I have to do the "long arm" to check my phone. But it's great. The first set had some really bad spherical aberrations. Like I was high. She had them made again using some sort of "new digital process". No problems since. Hope this helps.
View attachment 1014438


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

I just got a pair of Oakley Racing Jacket's in progressive 3+ lenses from Sport Rx. The lens quality is outstanding, no distortion. The corrective part of the lens does not wrap all the way around to the side but that is not a problem. Great cycling glasses.


----------



## loug (Mar 24, 2017)

Using the sunglasses that fit over regular glasses with a baseball type hat under the helmet for a visor. Works really well.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

If had a pair of Rudy's with progressive lenses for about 5 or 6 years. I use them for everything. They have a pretty light Amber lense that works well in low light conditions.
I used the safety glasses as well for a time, but I only had a limited selection and they were a pretty dark grey lense that was not so friendly in low light.
The Rudy's weren't cheap, but 6 years on I guess they have more than paid their way


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

KRob said:


> I've recently gone back to progressive RX glasses after wearing contacts (including bifocal contacts) for 40 years, but I've just been wearing my regular frames. I need something more protective so will be ordering some RX riding glasses soon. Can't decide whether to get Transitions lenses or get interchangeable lenses.
> 
> I'm also a little worried about the "fish bowl" effect that a RX prescription lens will have (my RX is -3.00 which is in the doable range for Rudy Project, WileX and Oakley) but I know that I'll have some adaptation time.
> 
> I'm an OD so I know what to expect from a clinical perspective, but not from personal experience. Anyone have good/bad experiences with wrap around styles in mod to higher prescriptions?





guamjim said:


> I just got a pair of Oakley Racing Jacket's in progressive 3+ lenses from Sport Rx. The lens quality is outstanding, no distortion. The corrective part of the lens does not wrap all the way around to the side but that is not a problem. Great cycling glasses.


I also recently acquired a set of Oakley prescription riding glasses and they are definitely worth the money. I selected the trail tint (high contrast) and progressive bifocal options. The optics are incredible! Possibly better than my daily wear glasses, honestly. I only wish I'd gotten them sooner.


----------



## ltphoto (Sep 11, 2014)

I did the same with prescription Oakley sunglasses. They are so good that I now have Oakley's for daily wear glasses. Best I've ever had (unfortunately also the most expensive).


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'd forgotten about this thread. I've been wearing WileyX prescription progressive lenses with transitions tint for almost a year now. I've had no issues using them for riding. No fish bowl effect from the wrap style frames or wonkiness from the bifocal. The only problem I've encountered is with wet or rainy conditions when they fog up and I can't just take them off like I did when I wear contacts. The other possible downside would be if they got lost or broken in a crash. I do, however, carry a pair of disposable contacts in my pack now just in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I recently ordered some "Polarized Digital Free Form Progressive - Amber -tint at 80%" lenses in a pair of $6.95 wayfarer style frames from Zenni. They work great, I rarely wear anything else since I got them. They are really light, seem durable, and are cheap enough to order a different pair every now and then.


----------

